# How much do the epic season passes increase year-to-year?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They were 649both the last two years.


----------



## msmith222 (Mar 7, 2009)

actually i think the epic local was $499 this year and $509 next year


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

msmith222 said:


> actually i think the epic local was $499 this year and $509 next year


Thanks! I've been thinking about it for a while and they always try to scare you into thinking the price will jump if you do not guarantee your "low price" with an initial $50 payment. $10 is a small enough increase to swallow esp. if next season isn't set in stone


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

bntran What he was saying it was 499 for 11/12 season and 509 for 12/13 season with the early price. not sure how much they go up after the sale.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Generally the first increase is about $50 on most of the season pass deals, Epic, Summit, Super pass etc. Being that the resorts got hit hard this year, the price increase could be a lot less, as a lot of people are not going be as willing to buy this year after such a bad season. So they may keep prices increases low or next to none to try to encourage pass sales.


----------



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

any idea when prices will go up from $509?


----------



## mal757 (Dec 29, 2010)

tspkenneth said:


> any idea when prices will go up from $509?


They've been playing commercials here (Denver) saying the price was only guaranteed until 9/3. Website says this also, but price hasn't increased yet. 

My experience has been that they extend that until the end of September, and then they increase it by $20 monthly until they stop selling them sometime in November. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, only my 3rd year buying one!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sounds about right.

As Killclimbz said, because of the terrible season last year...etc...there are no rules so just relax. At the most it will go up by about $50 between now and opening day (nov 10ish this year?). It looks like they have not increased the prices at all this year from last. Before Vail bought all the mountains and forced prices down, they were over a grand, still are in Canada...If this year is epic they will surely be more next year.

Everyone can only speculate, this is a marketing tactic. You could call/email Vail but I'm sure they would give you a canned response designed to sell you a pass sooner than later.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> sounds about right.
> 
> As Killclimbz said, because of the terrible season last year...etc...there are no rules so just relax. At the most it will go up by about $50 between now and opening day (nov 10ish this year?). It looks like they have not increased the prices at all this year from last. Before Vail bought all the mountains and forced prices down, they were over a grand, still are in Canada...If this year is epic they will surely be more next year.
> 
> Everyone can only speculate, this is a marketing tactic. You could call/email Vail but I'm sure they would give you a canned response designed to sell you a pass sooner than later.


Vail didn't force the prices down. You can thank Winterpark for that. They started this whole cheap season pass thing in 97 when they offered four unrestricted season passes for $800. Vail was charging the full amount, but at Sniagrab no one was lining up for any of their resorts. VR quickly changed their tune and offered the same deal. Since then, it has morphed into what it is now. So prices started at $200 a pass and are now at around $500 for multiple resorts several years later.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Interesting. A buddy who has been around the summit county industry for years told me that and he usually knows, but I'm sure theres a whole chicken/egg/slippery slope thing there. Maybe WP started it and Vail perfected it? Who cares season passes for $450 for multiple mountains? Sweet! 

I'm just doin the Loveland weekday this year for $260 to afford a trip or 2 to Silverton and beyond!


----------



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

Y'all ever get the $20 insurance?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

No but my buddy wish he did last year when he broke his ankle xmas day.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I've just done Loveland for the past two seasons. This will be the 3rd straight. I'm not much of a park rider, so it works perfect for me. I do wish they'd do a _little_ better job with their park though if they're gonna bother. Shittiest park setup ever. Do it right or don't bother.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

tspkenneth said:


> Y'all ever get the $20 insurance?


I did this year after not getting it last year. I tore my acl last year playing basketball(I play about 4-5 times a week at home) and I didnt get cleared to ride until late march. It's only $20 so it's worth it to me if I get hurt again before the snowboard season starts.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That's nuts. It's four hundred for 700 vert here.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

If i bought a pass to use epic pass to use 12-26 thru 1/3, would it be easy to resell my pass? Or better yet, would anyone here be interested in that?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you cant sell ur epic pass

nobody would be stupid enough to buy it from you.

it could so easily be caught and cancelled.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Meh, if you look A LOT like the other person, it would work.

A buddy of mine always gets the Loveland pass, but rides a few days a year in Summit using his brother's Epic Pass, but they look A LOT alike.

But, another buddy of mine got busted using someone else's pass. Luckily he was smart enough to carry $50 cash on him that day in case he had to buy off a liftie. Worked like a charm.


----------

